# Wild Camping spots in Wales



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

Enter any spots you know in this topic thread


----------



## 89992 (May 1, 2005)

*WIlLD CAMPING SPOTS IN WALES*

There are a few spots on Angelsey go over britania bridge and turn off for Beumaris continue on past the castle to a crossroads signed Pemon turn right here and the road heads back towards the sea, carry on along this road there is a carpark on the right but this has a height barrier carry on past this and keep bearing right towards the sea and you will come across some laybys you may park here, with no trouble from the locals but please take all litter home and do not empty waste tanks onto the road, good luck calypso.


----------



## 89987 (May 1, 2005)

*Croeso Mawr - My secret spots for all to enjoy !*

Here are a few wild spots that I have discovered recently in Wales, that I'd like to share.

CARMARTHENSHIRE (Sir Caerfyrddin)

Take the A40 east from Carmarthen towards Llandeilo for just over 6Km. Turn right onto the B4297, signpost Castell Dryslwyn. After 1 mile, the castle is on the left and the CADW car park and picnic area in the woods is on the right. The spot is just on the banks of the Afon Tywi. While there, why not climb up the hill opposite and visit the ruined castle of Dryslwyn. It's a native Welsh castle originally built in the 13th century, but sadly most dismantled by the English after the suppression of Owain Glyndwr. There's also excellent walking along the river Tywi.

PEMBROKESHIRE (Sir Benfro)

Take the B4319 south from Pembroke town, towards Castlemartin. After about 5Km you see a turning on the left signpost Bosherston. At the centre of the village, turn left into the car park, signpost 'Lily Ponds'. This is another excellent site, with toilet block. It is the only spot I know inside the National Park that doesn't have the dreaded 'no-overnight' signs or height barriers. Wile there, try the nature walk around the Lily Ponds, which culminates at the wonderful beach of Broadhaven. There's also a wonderful pub in the village called St Gofans, good home cooked food and real ale. Warning : Do not try wild camping further towards Castlemartin as this is the MOD tank firing range. I don't know if any motorhomes have been hit by missiles, but it can get noisy.

SOUTH POWYS (Brycheiniog)

This spot is halfway between Brecon (Aberhonddu) and Merthyr Tydfil on the top of the pass, locally known as Story Arms, a pub now sadly closed. At the apex of the pass about 500m towards the Merthyr side, there is a off-road layby amongst the trees. Nice spot but beware in winter as overnight snow can leave you stranded. As you a surrounded by the mountains of Bannau Brycheiniog (Brecon Beacons) the radio or TV reception is not good, but who cares, it's wild !

GWYNEDD

This spot is just off the A470, near the village of Dolwyddelan, halfway between Blaenau Ffestiniog and Betws y Coed. About 1Km south of the village is the car park for the castle. The site is CADW. Again this is a remote spot in the trees offset from the road. While there, why not climb up the hill in front and visit the ruined castle of Dolwyddelan. It's a native Welsh castle originally built in the 12th century and base of Llywelyn ap Iorwerth, a nice chap who's offspring gave King Edward the first, of England, some much needed exercise around Snowdonia (Eryri). The views and landscape here is magnificent. There are a few village pubs in Dolwyddelan which provide a very warm welcome.

Please follow the Wild Camping Etiquette when using these spots. If you'd like more details or tuition in the Welsh language, please send me an email.

Croeso i Cymru[/b]


----------



## 89987 (May 1, 2005)

*Another Wild spot in mid Wales.*

LLANIDLOES

From the A470 enter the town of Llanidloes, then take the B4518 signpost Staylittle and Llanbrynmair for about 5Km. There's a secluded spot on the banks of Llyn Clywedog, with ample off-road parking. The views of Llyn Clywedog, Hafen Forest and Foel Fadian are spectacular. From this spot there's access to the mid Wales long distance footpath and nature trail "Glyndwr's Way" which winds its way past the lake. At the spot, there is also a water tap for tank filling, courtesy of the water authority which runs Llyn Clywedog reservoir.


----------



## 89425 (May 23, 2005)

*Re: Croeso Mawr - My secret spots for all to enjoy !*

Can I check I have found the correct places for two of your sites please

PEMBROKESHIRE (Sir Benfro) 
OS ref. SN 98718 19972 = SN 987 199
Lat 51 52 07.24North
Lon 3 28 16.34West

SOUTH POWYS (Brycheiniog) 
OS ref. SH 72208 52119 = SN 722 521
Lat 53 3 02.64North
Lon 3 54 24.20West

If I can find a map to link to, I'll report back


----------



## 89425 (May 23, 2005)

*Re: Croeso Mawr - My secret spots for all to enjoy !*

I've now found some links which I have added below to show the location on the map, please advise if they are wrong

PEMBROKESHIRE (Sir Benfro) 
OS ref. SN 98718 19972 = SN 987 199
Lat 51 52 07.24North
Lon 3 28 16.34West
Click here for an online map
http://www.streetmap.co.uk/newmap.srf?x=298808&y=219916&z=3&sv=298808,219916&st=4&ar=Y&dn=884

SOUTH POWYS (Brycheiniog) 
OS ref. SH 72208 52119 = SN 722 521
Lat 53 3 02.64North
Lon 3 54 24.20West
Click here for an online map
http://www.streetmap.co.uk/newmap.srf?x=272200&y=352100&z=3&sv=272200,352100&st=4&ar=Y&dn=884


----------



## 89425 (May 23, 2005)

Can't get it all correct!

The above has the correct spots, but the links are the wrong way round.


----------

